# Removing front end off junkyard Mk1 Cabby??



## EPwerks (Apr 3, 2008)

I found a junkyard Mk1 Cabby that I need the rt front side member and fender reinforcment. Does anybody have any experience doing this? I am thinking that I will just cut the whole front end off b/c I also want the fenders and core support as well(rounds).
I am not sure of the best tool for this and where to start cutting so that the body shop has enough to work with.
Many thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselherb1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Removing front end off junkyard Mk1 Cabby?? (EPwerks)*

Fenders are bolted on and hard puddy over the seams(hardest part) the rad. support is tack welded several places. Be careful metal not that strong.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Removing front end off junkyard Mk1 Cabby?? (EPwerks)*

If you're going to grab the whole front end. I'd just cut the A-pillar, and across the floor behind the firewall. Leave it to your shop to attach what they need and cut off as they please to make it fit. 
If you use a heat gun on the body-putty, it helps make it easier to split with a flat blade. If you're having body work and panels replaced at a shop, they should know that trick. I got it from a friend who did body work for a living... 
As for tools to use: battery operated saws-all, and bring two batteries, along with the charger... Bring 3 new blades, and a tin-can of 3-n-1 oil to lubricate the cutting blade with. (blades last longer when you keep them lubricated while you're cutting metal)


----------

